# Orange Skeetet Pee?



## Yettiman (Dec 23, 2016)

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post as it is orange based not lemon, but is there such a drink?

What is it called?

And do people recommend it?

I can get hold of lots of oranges but not lemons (at least not cheaply)

Many thanks


----------



## Arne (Dec 23, 2016)

I havn't tried oranges. Other folks on here have and if I remember right they had a few ferment problems. This is from my memory, but think they had some problems with off odors. Probably if you keep your nutrients up and maybe some energizer you shouldn't have much problem. If you are just using fresh oranges, think I would squeeze them and just use all juice. Good luck with it, keep us informed how it goes. Arne.


----------



## BernardSmith (Dec 23, 2016)

I have made orange wine from commercially produced OJ and found it to be too tart. Never had a problem with hydrogen sulfide or stalled fermentations. Not near my notes but I would assume that I used 71B - and would have added nutrients and energizer.

Some suggest that you can reduce the tartness by diluting the juice with water... My solution has been to add chocolate... and with such acidity you may want to back sweeten this even if you typically prefer a dry wine.


----------



## cintipam (Dec 23, 2016)

Bernard, according to Jack Keller's webpage oranges contain citric acid, not malic. As such, I don't think using 71B yeast would really help cut acid as 71B works for malic acid only. At least that's my understanding.

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/acid.asp

courtesy of Jack Keller and his phenomenal info packed website.

Pam in cinti


----------



## BernardSmith (Dec 23, 2016)

True, true. Very true but 71B is my go to yeast and I wasn't using it in order to cut the acidity.. I never realized how tart OJ is when you remove the sugars..


----------



## Yettiman (Dec 24, 2016)

Okie Dokie, now I am really confused. 

Huge thanks for the info, but I am not sure I understand it 

If I get it right the sugar in the OJ will get utilised to make the alcohol,
Leaving a dryer, acidic alcoholic drink

This fermentation may be a difficult one because of lack of nutrients and the base acidity 

Have I got it right so far?

If so, how is this different from using Lemons?

Could I back sweeten and if needed lower the acidity with Bi carbonate (as in Grape Wines?)

I am looking for a strong orange taste that is mildly sweet and somewhat alcoholic 

Thanks again


----------



## Rodnboro (Dec 24, 2016)

You might want to check out satsuma oranges.


----------



## Johnd (Dec 24, 2016)

Yettiman said:


> Okie Dokie, now I am really confused.
> 
> Huge thanks for the info, but I am not sure I understand it
> 
> ...



I've got a satsuma wine experiment going right now, you can check out the thread if you'd like here: 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54952

I'm certain you can use oranges instead of satsumas. You can see from my last post that it's not quite what I was hoping for, at least not yet........


----------

